# Integrate Immigration - Any Good?



## Varfield (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I've been reading the site for the last 6 months or so and have found it really helpful and full of people in the know. So I hope ya'll can give me your thoughts on this:

My partner and I are getting married in August, after which we want to pack in life in London and move to Cape Town for 5+ years. We intend to apply for a business visa (for which we meet all the basic criteria) but it seems an incredibly daunting process. We both currently work in jobs that see us interact with immigration advisors and solicitors helping (if you can call it that) people deal with the UK Border Agency and they're almost universally useless.

With a healthy scepticism I contacted Intergate Immigration to discuss our moving to CT and them helping with the process. I could potentially do it all myself, but after my lengthy phone call with one of their advisors, I found him to be extremely knowledgeable and helpful. I am very tempted to engage them to assist us.

But the golden question is: are we wasting our money or spending it wisely? I would love to hear expat forum users' experiences with them. Not that it's relevant to this, but we're both UK passport holders.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Varfield (Mar 12, 2013)

*Correction*

Also, my iPad corrected the name and I didn't realise. It's Intergate Immigration that I'm asking about.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Varfield said:


> Also, my iPad corrected the name and I didn't realise. It's Intergate Immigration that I'm asking about.


I never ended up using them but I do remember being in contact with them when I first considered moving here with my husband. I found them very knowledgeable and helpful. However, since I never proceeded with them I am not sure how they would be during the application process.

My feeling as I have stated many times before is that it is preferable to use an immigration attorney rather than an immigration company. Also, I would recommend using an immigration attorney in SA rather than somewhere else as the ones here have more first hand experience with the notorius Home Affairs.


----------



## Bradley Minns (Aug 23, 2012)

DO NOT USE THEM!!!
Hopefully its not too late for you!

They were terrible and cost me a fortune, I had to scream and shout at them to get things right and honestly you dont need a company for most visas.
The first application they done for me was denied the day I left the UK for SA, so with lots of shouting they offered to re-do it for free as it was their mess up.
They sound like they know what the're talking about but the people you first speak to are sales people and one mistake from them can cost everything!
If you can, do it on your own.

Good luck


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

My only experience with intergate is that they never responded to me when I was trying to use them. I figured if they wouldn't bite at the opportunity of new business - they would suck after they had my money.


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Please Try and do it yourself ...at least you know where you stand? and use Immigration practitioner or attorney 

Paul


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not entirely convinced you need an attorney. This is just my personal experience - but I was able to do our paperwork solo. Granted - we're waiting for the PR to come back - but we had no problem getting everything submitted.


----------



## UK Pilot (Nov 9, 2014)

*Please don't use them,* they're only interested in getting the fee off you. Took my fee and then told me they could not help me, when I asked for a full refund they refused. thankfully I had paid on my credit card so I was able to have the transaction refunded by the CC company when I disputed the transaction under the none delivery of product or services policy.


----------

